# New (to me) Lange 1!



## WatchTourist

Hi folks,

Wanted to share some pics and thoughts on a recent acquisition - rose Lange 1 (prior generation). Apologies in advance on the pictures - I'm no professional photographer but hope you can enjoy the pictures nonetheless (close ups were done holding a loupe against my iphone lol).

All in all, I think it's a beautiful watch - love the off-centered dials and big date and I can see why this is the (well, at least _one _of the) "iconic" Langes. One thing that surprised me is the heft of the watch. Lange certainly didn't skimp on the precious metals! And, to me, Langes in general just feel noticeably more solid and "tight" (for lack of a better word) even compared to other high ends I've owned. Maybe it's just me - I dunno. One exception that comes to mind is the AP royal oak 15400 - case quality was so great on that watch. Perhaps I just like watches with rather flat case sides. I digress.

The gold-hue of the 3/4 plate is wonderful and the movement nicely fills up the back of the case. The finishing is, of course, top notch.

Thanks for bearing with my ramblings. At long last here are the pictures:









































All the best.


----------



## BDIC

Congrats !!! That really is beautiful !!!!


----------



## CFR

Congrats -- and I know what you mean about the "tight" nature of the Lange 1 -- the proportions, the heft, etc.


----------



## Heljestrand

Splendid


----------



## ccm123

A beauty.


----------



## Silvertouran

Is it just me or is the strap too narrow for the lugs?


----------



## CFR

Yeah, doesn't look right. Should be 20mm long. This looks like a 19mm strap or perhaps even an 18mm strap.


----------



## WatchTourist

CFR said:


> Yeah, doesn't look right. Should be 20mm long. This looks like a 19mm strap or perhaps even an 18mm strap.


Yeah it's a 19mm strap. The small gap seems to be something easily noticed in pictures but it's not really noticeable on the wrist. In any case, I've switched the strap probably a dozen times since taking those pictures


----------



## m8san

Stunning piece! If I ever manage to afford an ALS, a Lange 1 in rose gold is the exact one I hope to get.


----------



## CFR

What color did you end up settling on? Or do you ordinarily like to change straps a lot (I know quite a few people like to do that)?


----------



## WatchTourist

CFR said:


> What color did you end up settling on? Or do you ordinarily like to change straps a lot (I know quite a few people like to do that)?


Right now I have it on a dark brown matte gator (no padding):









I typically change straps a lot, especially at first. Ultimately I land on one that I think works with the watch best and keep it on that strap most of the time. I think this strap might be the best one I have for it, but a slightly lighter brown would probably work a little better.


----------



## CFR

Looks great. About 6 months ago, I noticed that the Lange boutique in NYC was actually offering some ostrich straps made by Jean Rousseau. I didn't buy one, but they looked pretty good on certain models.


----------



## WatchTourist

CFR said:


> Looks great. About 6 months ago, I noticed that the Lange boutique in NYC was actually offering some ostrich straps made by Jean Rousseau. I didn't buy one, but they looked pretty good on certain models.


Nice - I don't have any ostrich straps currently, but have been thinking about getting one. The texture and pattern on those are great. I tend to think that textured straps work best on a watch like this, where the dial finish is fairly "flat."


----------



## correctomundo

Beautiful, I understand when you get a new watch, you want to change the strap. Enjoy it

Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## correctomundo

beautiful watch, wear in the best of health


----------



## Tarpon65

Beautiful watches.


----------



## paIakiko

Looks so Nice ...Congrats!


----------



## Paul1886

It is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## mpalmer

Gorgeous! Now that’s a watch!


----------



## Roystock

Very nice. Wear in good health
I tried taking photo using the "IPhone with loupe" technique, but your pictures looks much nicer. Maybe the real difference is the watch itself =)


----------



## Kavorka02

Congrats, great watch!


----------



## nemanja198

Congratullations!!
Astonishing watch, enjoy in it


----------



## aelb771

Beautiful watch, congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Beautiful!


----------



## glimmer

Congratulations. My also new (to me) Lange 1 says hi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpere1340

Lange is my grail brand. Beautiful watch!


----------



## gsirles

Which reference/dial color is that? Looks really great. Wondering if it's the same reference as a recent pick-up of mine, the 101.030, which looks very different depending on the lighting. Also would be a nice coincidence, since it's hard to find anything about this one! Here's an example of the lighting difference (if we're looking at the same thing).











glimmer said:


> Congratulations. My also new (to me) Lange 1 says hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

Looks like WG/blue dial. The old ref. no. is 101.027 (made from about 1997-2002), and the new ref. no. is 191.028 (made for about the last 6 months). The two blue dials (old vs. new) are a slightly different color.


----------



## wintershade

gsirles said:


> Which reference/dial color is that? Looks really great. Wondering if it's the same reference as a recent pick-up of mine, the 101.030, which looks very different depending on the lighting. Also would be a nice coincidence, since it's hard to find anything about this one! Here's an example of the lighting difference (if we're looking at the same thing).
> 
> View attachment 12913331


Your slate dial 101.030 is the bees knees. Man, that watch looks absolutely outstanding on the brown strap. A good friend of mine has the same setup, and it's about as good as it gets. The perfect daily wearer, I think.


----------



## dkauf

My dream watch right there - congrats!


----------



## Azurax

wow, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ttommywatches

Damn. Shes a beaut. Congrats!


----------



## richn

This is an absolute beauty, congrats on the purchase!!!


----------



## Unsubscriber

Their gold blend is wonderful. Enjoy!


----------



## Tonystix

Simply gorgeous.Enjoy!


----------



## TheWorkman

WatchTourist said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Wanted to share some pics and thoughts on a recent acquisition - rose Lange 1 (prior generation). Apologies in advance on the pictures - I'm no professional photographer but hope you can enjoy the pictures nonetheless (close ups were done holding a loupe against my iphone lol).
> 
> All in all, I think it's a beautiful watch - love the off-centered dials and big date and I can see why this is the (well, at least _one _of the) "iconic" Langes. One thing that surprised me is the heft of the watch. Lange certainly didn't skimp on the precious metals! And, to me, Langes in general just feel noticeably more solid and "tight" (for lack of a better word) even compared to other high ends I've owned. Maybe it's just me - I dunno. One exception that comes to mind is the AP royal oak 15400 - case quality was so great on that watch. Perhaps I just like watches with rather flat case sides. I digress.
> 
> The gold-hue of the 3/4 plate is wonderful and the movement nicely fills up the back of the case. The finishing is, of course, top notch.
> 
> Thanks for bearing with my ramblings. At long last here are the pictures:
> 
> View attachment 12592151
> 
> 
> View attachment 12592153
> 
> 
> View attachment 12592155
> 
> 
> View attachment 12592157
> 
> 
> View attachment 12592159
> 
> 
> All the best.


beauty!


----------



## alex79

Congratulations it's a very nice piece of art 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wjhoffmann

Beautiful watch! One to be admired and cherished for sure. One that will not be appreciated by the masses but loved by those in the know. Congratulations.


----------



## dan.05

I really do like this watch!! Gorgeous timepiece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spowell

I recently saw one of these in person at an AD on Bay Street in Toronto. They are an absolutely beautiful watch. Unfortunately a little out of my reach.


----------



## truep287

Congrats! Beautiful piece.


----------



## yvrclimber

Gorgeous piece! Congratulations!


----------



## kkisna

Nice watch


----------



## al358

Wow! your pictures came out great, what a beautiful timepiece. Wear it in the very best of health!


----------



## brandonskinner

Definitely a dial Lange needs to resurrect, congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

